
Program like a poker player - jacobkg
http://www.theleancoder.com/poker
======
jacobkg
"The Elements of Poker" (2007) is a great, well-written book with lots of good
advice about improving your mental game that applies outside the realm of
poker

[https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Poker-Tommy-
Angelo/dp/141968...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Poker-Tommy-
Angelo/dp/1419680897)

